# Palm Trunk Processing



## lathemaster (Jun 9, 2014)

A large "Wahingtonian" Palm today up the street from me was cut down and a friend save 3 chucks of the lower trunk. Question: Should I seal the ends with Anchorseal?

Cheers
Mike


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 9, 2014)

I've delt with the palm before my friend and my best advice is to just put it out on the curb, you can rip a 2" x 2" x 6" piece out of it (the whole inside is just thousands of water tubes like small straws) and when your 2 x 2 x 6 piece is dry it will be about 1/2-3/4" wide and 3 1/2" long and twisted to heck and gone. It is a waste of time in my book, others may have had a better time of it.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 9, 2014)

I didn't want to be the first to say it, but since Joe's broken the ice ... IMO, palm is what aggravation looks like when it solidifies. I only once made a pen from black palm, and if I never turn it again it'll be too soon.

YMMV, etc.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## lathemaster (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I have heard this before but have seen some awesome vessels turned with with Black Palm and Sable Palm. If it doesn't work out all it cost me is learning time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 10, 2014)

Having said how much I loathe black palm, it's only fair to say that I quite liked the end result ... I just don't plan to do it again

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Final Strut (Jun 10, 2014)

Palm turns much nicer after it is stabilized. Much like many others, after messing with a piece I swore I would never turn it again until I got my hands on a piece that was stabilized. That is the only way I would ever turn it again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, palm is a pain but it can be sooo worth it! Washingtonian palm is especially nice but doesn't get very large. If you can get the root ball, you will have even more work but it could be a spectacular piece. The cross section of the roots coming out of the root ball look like little smiley faces. It will take a lot of CA to keep it together, especially in the tenon for the chuck. Here's a pic of a small bowl of Wash. Palm about 4" in diameter and 3" tall.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have made a few pens from black palm, a pain and lots of CA but the finished product looks super nice. I will have to stabilize some and check it out.

Ray


----------



## lathemaster (Jun 11, 2014)

Good discussion. Thought you'd like to see what I have. Right now the ends have been sealed with AnchorSeal.


----------

